# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Turbinaria reniformes

## Gil Miguel

_Turbinaria reniformes_

*Cor:* Amarelo / castanho

*Dieta:* Planktivoro

*Agressividade:* 2

*Dificuldade:* 3

*Iluminação :* 3/4

*Corrente:* 3

_Notas Gerais:_

----------


## Gil Miguel

Cor: Amarelo / castanho

Dieta: Planktivoro

AGressividade: 2

Dificuldade: 3

Iluminação : 3/4

Corrente: 3

Notas Gerais:

----------


## Julio Macieira



----------


## Julio Macieira



----------

